# Any experience with this breeder?



## loveallmybabies (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi, 
Does anyone have any experience with Bon Bon Havanese in Dutchess county, Joy Barbieri is the breeder. 
Thanks


----------



## loveallmybabies (Oct 11, 2013)

In lieu of a post, a pm would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They look fine to me. I went to the OFFA website and they appear to do all the required health testing. I would also ask what they do to socialize their pups and housebreak them. Good luck!


----------

